# TPMS monitors (433 MHz)---any value?



## BMW Pop Top (Jan 16, 2012)

I recently bought a set (4) of slightly used snow tires & wheels for my 2011 BMW 328i. The person I bought them from had bought them from TireRack 2 years ago and only had 1500 miles on them. They were balanced and had the TPMS monitors already installed. After installing the (4) snow tires I tried to reset the TPMS via iDrive and received a TPMS malfunction message and the RESET option was greyed out. After searching through the forum I saw that BMW had changed the TPMS monitor frequency within the past few years so that the newer BMW's may not be able to read/calibrate with the older monitors. Consequently, I bought (4) new TPMS montiors (~$225) from TireRack and had them installed locally and they calibrated instantly and all is well. However, I noticed later that the "old" TPMS monitors were the 433 MHz variety. I am not certain why they didn't work on the car. 

Is there a way to see if they are still functional? Do they need a battery replacement? Is there any value to them?...Given that they go for about $225 new I figure someone could use them at a deep discounted rate...

Thx for the help as always!


----------



## LetsRock (Feb 17, 2010)

BMW Pop Top said:


> I recently bought a set (4) of slightly used snow tires & wheels for my 2011 BMW 328i. The person I bought them from had bought them from TireRack 2 years ago and only had 1500 miles on them. They were balanced and had the TPMS monitors already installed. After installing the (4) snow tires I tried to reset the TPMS via iDrive and received a TPMS malfunction message and the RESET option was greyed out. After searching through the forum I saw that BMW had changed the TPMS monitor frequency within the past few years so that the newer BMW's may not be able to read/calibrate with the older monitors. Consequently, I bought (4) new TPMS montiors (~$225) from TireRack and had them installed locally and they calibrated instantly and all is well. However, I noticed later that the "old" TPMS monitors were the 433 MHz variety. I am not certain why they didn't work on the car.
> 
> Is there a way to see if they are still functional? Do they need a battery replacement? Is there any value to them?...Given that they go for about $225 new I figure someone could use them at a deep discounted rate...
> 
> Thx for the help as always!


The TPMS changed for 2011. I work in Rockville. Will you take $50 for them?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

BMW Pop Top said:


> I recently bought a set (4) of slightly used snow tires & wheels for my 2011 BMW 328i. The person I bought them from had bought them from TireRack 2 years ago and only had 1500 miles on them. They were balanced and had the TPMS monitors already installed. After installing the (4) snow tires I tried to reset the TPMS via iDrive and received a TPMS malfunction message and the RESET option was greyed out. After searching through the forum I saw that BMW had changed the TPMS monitor frequency within the past few years so that the newer BMW's may not be able to read/calibrate with the older monitors. Consequently, I bought (4) new TPMS montiors (~$225) from TireRack and had them installed locally and they calibrated instantly and all is well. However, I noticed later that the "old" TPMS monitors were the 433 MHz variety. I am not certain why they didn't work on the car.
> 
> Is there a way to see if they are still functional? Do they need a battery replacement? Is there any value to them?...Given that they go for about $225 new I figure someone could use them at a deep discounted rate...
> 
> Thx for the help as always!


they are probably still functional, just that any car newer than MY 2010 cannot talk with them. the lithium battery in the sensor should be good for ~7 years of use.

the old system had a receiver in each wheel well. the MY 2010+ system has a central receiver. IIRC the frequency is the same, the data transmitted is not compatible.


----------

